# Puppy Cut Grooming Advice Needed ASAP



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

I am taking Oreo to be groomed in the morning, and am looking for advice on how to have the groomer trim his face/head. Oreo has a curly forehead and butt, and the rest seems to be more wavy/silky. The way she cut him last time ended up with his head looking a bit like an afro. I would especially love to know what to tell her about trimming around his eyes, which I can barely see at this point. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry, I'd say to discuss it in detail with the groomer. While there ARE curly Havanese, they aren't that common. The people I know who have had curly coated Havs end up keeping them quite short, because it is difficult to manage their hair otherwise.


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks Karen, but I don't think she does many Havanese, and I would like to give her a bit more guidance. One time he ended up looking "owl eyed" because she had cut so much around his eyes and across the bridge of his nose. I don't know what instructions I should be giving her about cutting his face. It is really just his forehead that is curly, his ears are very silky, and the main part of his body is pretty straight, until it is getting close to his tail. If he wasn't curly, what is the right way to trim the face? Thanks!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

I would tell the groomer NOT to touch the hair around his eyes. I'm trying to grow Rudy's hair out around his eyes and it's taking a long time. I'm hoping his hair under his eyes will eventually blend in with his muzzle. Right now it's at that akward stage, but we decided to be patient and let it grow out.,I would just tell her to trim the bangs a little bit. Maybe you can show her a picture of a Havanese. 😊 
I'm sure Oreo will look adorable!

Here's a picture of Rudy.


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

Lisa, Rudy is precious!! I gave her photos before, but have printed out more, and will add Rudy's picture to the group I am taking her. I am wondering if Oreo would be so curly if his hair grew out a bit. When she cut his bangs before, she said that she would have to cut it all the way up through the top/back of his head to make it work right. After looking at Rudy's photo, I don't think that was really necessary. I would change groomers, but she is so sweet to Oreo, and I don't have to leave him with her for half a day like most groomers require. Thanks so much!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hava Novice said:


> Thanks Karen, but I don't think she does many Havanese, and I would like to give her a bit more guidance. One time he ended up looking "owl eyed" because she had cut so much around his eyes and across the bridge of his nose. I don't know what instructions I should be giving her about cutting his face. It is really just his forehead that is curly, his ears are very silky, and the main part of his body is pretty straight, until it is getting close to his tail. If he wasn't curly, what is the right way to trim the face? Thanks!


For a non-curly Hav, I wouldn't let a groomer TOUCH the hair around the eyes or on the bridge of the nose... bangs, sure. Mustache an beard, sure. But the more you cut hair around they eyes, the more of a problem it becomes. If it's curly there, though, that might not be possible.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*eyes*



krandall said:


> For a non-curly Hav, I wouldn't let a groomer TOUCH the hair around the eyes or on the bridge of the nose... bangs, sure. Mustache an beard, sure. But the more you cut hair around they eyes, the more of a problem it becomes. If it's curly there, though, that might not be possible.


This is the one thing I FORGOT! to tell the groomer last week, so after months of trying to grow out the hair around Perry's eyes, we're back at square one on growing it out.

So, my advice would be - write it all down - all the orders you want to give the groomer. I remembered the rest i wanted to tell her (column legs, rounder face, fluffy tail, etc.), but forgot the eyes.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout always has the hair trimmed around his eyes. It's never been a problem for him, although it is trimmed every 4-5 weeks. Truffles hair has never been trimmed. She doesn't like having all that hair combed on her face!


----------



## SandyBB (May 17, 2017)

I came across this breeders website that has grooming instructions to take to your groomer. I've included the link below. I'm still waiting for my puppy, but this may help. I can't comment if they're useful or not as I've never had to get a Havanese groomed yet. But maybe others with more experience can chime in.

MyLad

Best,.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sandra Bertrand Bell said:


> I came across this breeders website that has grooming instructions to take to your groomer. I've included the link below. I'm still waiting for my puppy, but this may help. I can't comment if they're useful or not as I've never had to get a Havanese groomed yet. But maybe others with more experience can chime in.
> 
> MyLad
> 
> Best,.


Well, ears are up to the individual... I like shorter ears with a short coat. long ears with a short cut looks strange to me. I also think "poodle feet" (shaved feet) loot AWFUL on a havanese. (and the nails on the demo dog are WAY too long) But it really doesn't matter... do what you like best! The good thing is, hair grows, and if you don't like it one way, you can grow it out and try it a different way!


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

I am sure there are other groomers in town who know exactly what to do, but Oreo and I both love his groomer. Since Oreo is just my sweet pet, and will never be a show dog, it is more important to me that he is treated lovingly than to have him trimmed to perfection. I would however like for him to be cut to look as much like a Havanese as is possible with a short coat, so I really appreciate all the tips. 
Thanks!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Your right about staying with a groomer if they treat your pet lovingly. You and the groomer can work together over time to get the look you like. I've been thinking of how long I will keep Scout since he had to be cut very short a few weeks ago. He's very happy not being brushed and combed every day, so eventually he will have puppy cut. Scout's hair on top of his head is cut shorter like Oreo's because his hair is wavy plus he has a couple of cowlicks. The groomer spends a lot of time trimming his head and face so everything will fall evenly. I really like Rudy's puppy cut, but know Scout could never look like that because of his coat type. Truffles coat is silky with only a slight wave. The groomer said a puppy cut would not work because she has a lot of hair on her head and it falls forward. It's just easier to pull it up with ponytails. Oreo looks darling. Now we need a pictures of his new haircut! 😊


----------



## Lilysmom (Mar 12, 2017)

I am in the same boat-- Lily has her first grooming appt this Saturday. And I keep reading on here about all the cuts and "don't cut the hair in top" or "trim the bangs " a little then let it grow out. But then when they " blow coat" it's easier to trim them at that time then grow it out?? So I'm so torn what to do and a little confused. Lily is 5 mo and her hair just hangs over her eyes all the time and she will NOT let me put it in a topknot or keep it in. So I feel I should trim them some so we can see her face and eyes ?
Oreo- has adorable curls. And you can see his face much better than poor Lily's. I haven't seen here eyes in a month or more. 
Rudy- I think that little sprout in top is really cute. I would use that pic to show my groomer.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Truffles realized after awhile that she could see better when her hair was pulled back. Now I just say. "let's fix your hair"" and she runs and jumps on the top of the sofa because that's where I usually fix her ponytails. 😊


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

Heather Glen said:


> Truffles realized after awhile that she could see better when her hair was pulled back. Now I just say. "let's fix your hair"" and she runs and jumps on the top of the sofa because that's where I usually fix her ponytails. &#128522;


That is adorable!


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

Lilysmom said:


> I am in the same boat-- Lily has her first grooming appt this Saturday. And I keep reading on here about all the cuts and "don't cut the hair in top" or "trim the bangs " a little then let it grow out. But then when they " blow coat" it's easier to trim them at that time then grow it out?? So I'm so torn what to do and a little confused. Lily is 5 mo and her hair just hangs over her eyes all the time and she will NOT let me put it in a topknot or keep it in. So I feel I should trim them some so we can see her face and eyes ?
> Oreo- has adorable curls. And you can see his face much better than poor Lily's. I haven't seen here eyes in a month or more.
> Rudy- I think that little sprout in top is really cute. I would use that pic to show my groomer.


Oh my! How does the sweet little thing even see where she is going?!! I would think if you aren't going to be able to do an "up do", that you will have to trim her bangs. Good luck!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Lilysmom said:


> I am in the same boat-- Lily has her first grooming appt this Saturday. And I keep reading on here about all the cuts and "don't cut the hair in top" or "trim the bangs " a little then let it grow out. But then when they " blow coat" it's easier to trim them at that time then grow it out?? So I'm so torn what to do and a little confused. Lily is 5 mo and her hair just hangs over her eyes all the time and she will NOT let me put it in a topknot or keep it in. So I feel I should trim them some so we can see her face and eyes ?
> Oreo- has adorable curls. And you can see his face much better than poor Lily's. I haven't seen here eyes in a month or more.
> Rudy- I think that little sprout in top is really cute. I would use that pic to show my groomer.


I am in the same place with Chi Chi. She is blowing coat (again!) and became matted and her body had to be cut short a couple weeks ago. Surprisingly, I LOVE the look and feel. She is quite curly when cut down and sooo soft! Problem is, she still has that long shaggy thing going on with her face. The only time she will cooperate for the topknot is for classes. And then I have to wait until she gets to the facility. If her head was curly like Oreo's, I wouldn't hesitate to cut it down. But I'm just not sure.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> I am in the same place with Chi Chi. She is blowing coat (again!) and became matted and her body had to be cut short a couple weeks ago. Surprisingly, I LOVE the look and feel. She is quite curly when cut down and sooo soft! Problem is, she still has that long shaggy thing going on with her face. The only time she will cooperate for the topknot is for classes. And then I have to wait until she gets to the facility. If her head was curly like Oreo's, I wouldn't hesitate to cut it down. But I'm just not sure.


I'm surprised that I like Scout coat short too. It feels so soft. Plus I can see more red in his coat. His coat is growing like a weed in just a few weeks. Plan to cut coat very short again in about four weeks. Hopefully this will help blend in his shaved left back end and leg.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Melissa, I sympathize with you. It's hard to remember to say everything to the groomer. I like Shama's feet to look like little bell bottoms, but if I forget to remind the groomer, they sometimes end up tapered.

Lilysmom, your perseverance with pulling the hair back will pay off. I gave up (temporarily, I keep telling myself) on the topknots, but I can get a little clip in Shama's hair so that we can see her pretty eyes. Elsewhere I've posted the link to the clips at Amazon . . . You could go back to the beginning and click/treat if she looks at you, then lengthen the time of the look, then click/treat only when she lets you touch her head, then touch her head longer, etc.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oreo's so lucky to have such a loving mom and I really do LOVE his cute curly head! <3 He is as cute as he can be.

I do cut Sophie's hair around her eyes because I was just not patient enough for that thing to grow out. I waited and waited but it never seemed to lay down and shes such a tomboy digging holes and shoving her head down in them, dunking her head in her kiddie pool, etc her beard is sticking out in all directions anyway most of the time. So I am grooming her myself (mainly because I dont' want her stressed at a groomer for her IBD) and am able to trim her eye hair as often as needed. It would be harder if I had to wait to get to the groomer to have that done. 

I absolutely (as most of us do I am sure) LOVE the look of a freshly groomed full coated Havanese. Sophie looks like a different dog when in full coat and just bathed and brushed. But it only lasts a few minutes lol. So second best and my second fav is also the shorter cut. They feel like a plush toy and I'm sure a lot more comfortable for them too as well as not having to put up with as much brushing.

Please post pics when Oreo gets his spa day!


----------

